# Re-signing Tyson Chandler: The Mavs' #1 Priority?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The first thing we’re all going to get to argue about, provided we ever get basketball back, is whether or not to re-sign Tyson Chandler.
> 
> It’s not a debate about whether we’d like to keep Tyson—everybody would—it’s a lot of other things. The don’t-keep-Tyson arguments I’ve seen center around these basic facts:
> 
> ...


http://www.mavsmoneyball.com/2011/8/23/2380901/re-signing-tyson-chandler-the-mavs-1-priority


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I honestly dont think Chandler will be getting $10 million or more anywhere.

Maybe 8 million plus. So I would offer 10 million a season for 3 seasons.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If they don't get him back they don't repeat. Period.


----------

